# Emotiva and speaker phase



## pwdiesel (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi First post Thanks for any comments.
I setup my HT with Emotiva EQ and it indicates all my speakers are reversed phase. Even subwoofer.

Don't understand, all speakers are wired properly. But, I swapped + & - terminals and flip sub switch to 180 and everything is now in phase.

I don't understand how that can be, unless EQ is not performing correctly.

thanks
Pat:innocent:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know about EmoQ, but it is not uncommon for auto EQ systems to flag a speaker as out of phase when it is fact in phase. I know it has happened to me using Audyssey's MultEQ. Standard procedure in this case is to check all the connections at the AVR/amp and the speakers. If you're really in phase, just go ahead with the calibration.

Now that you've switched everything, you could even leave it as is. Speakers don't care which way they're wired, but of course your ears care that everything is wired the same way. Probably should switch it back, though, just for the sake of being consistent with any speakers you may add in the future, when you've forgotten that you're wired backwards. You may spend hours wondering why things don't sound right only to discover that you're out of phase . . . :doh:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Even Audyssey XT32 does that on my system - the left rear always comes up as out of phase. As long as your connections are correct, you are fine. That, however, does not always apply to subs. Flip the sub's phase switch and see which sounds better, or even better, take measurements.


----------



## pwdiesel (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks again for response 
Well all are wired backward and sub is 180 out. All sounds good. Is there a secondary way of check setup. Besides paying a pro. Measuements, yea aahh. I have a SP from RS.. I'm just learn what and how to better my sound. 
Thanks


----------

